# Favorite reactive targets?



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

Well read the title. What are yours? Mine is a tie between spinning steel targets or exploding targets such as tannerite or tetryl. Spinning targets are so fun when you are shooting with friends because you can see who keeps their targets spinning faster. Exploding targets are cool too, but are very expensive. I make them myself because it's so much cheaper to buy the chemicals and mix them yourself.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Pepper poppers!

(Especially the self-resetting kind.)

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

+1 on the pepper poppers!!! Bang and clang baby!!!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

> Exploding targets are cool too................... I make them myself


Hummmmmm...........


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 JW. Hummmmm!!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Weeeellll ,were back to blowing up the house again..........


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Maser said:


> Exploding targets are cool too, but are very expensive. I make them myself because it's so much cheaper to buy the chemicals and mix them yourself.


Hmmmm indeed. Care to share the recipe for those of us who haven't outgrown our childhood fascination with blowing stuff up? How powerful are we talking here? This doesn't involve peroxide and acetone does it? Would the range officer call the FBI and ATF on me :smt103 :smt103 
:smt082


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I have several different reactive steel targets I've made. Clay targets work well too, and so do AOL Cd's. :mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> IClay targets work well too, and so do AOL Cd's. :mrgreen:


Man, I've been wondering what to do with those things. If I'd kept all of them, I'd have a whole closet full.

:smt072 :smt072 :smt072

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Man, I've been wondering what to do with those things. If I'd kept all of them, I'd have a whole closet full.
> 
> :smt072 :smt072 :smt072
> 
> WM


You would have a closet full of clay pigeons? :smt082 :smt082


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

rap and hiphop cd's work great also again it is the only thing they are good for


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> You would have a closet full of clay pigeons? :smt082 :smt082


No, we'd eat the pidgeons :smtmoe

AOL likes to bombard us with their wonderful CD's

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> No, we'd eat the pidgeons :smtmoe
> 
> WM


Got any good recipe's? I've tried broiled, boiled, fried, 
BBQ and they're still tough and chewy. :mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> Got any good recipe's? I've tried broiled, boiled, fried,
> BBQ and they're still tough and chewy. :mrgreen:


Grind 'em with the butt of a 12 ga. Then let 'em soak overnight in your bbq sauce. Spread liberally on mourning dove. Pick the pieces out of your teeth with toothpicks.

:smt117

See the dentist the next day. :smt119

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Grind 'em with the butt of a 12 ga. Then let 'em soak overnight in your bbq sauce. Spread liberally on mourning dove. Pick the pieces out of your teeth with toothpicks.
> 
> :smt117
> 
> WM


Steel toothpicks? :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> Steel toothpicks? :smt082 :smt082


Natch!

WM


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> Steel toothpicks? :smt082 :smt082


I keep a sharpened ar15 firing pin for just such occassions:mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> rap and hiphop cd's work great also again it is the only thing they are good for


+1 on that!!!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> rap and hiphop cd's work great also again it is the only thing they are good for


~ PLUS TWO on that... !!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> AOL likes to bombard us with their wonderful CD's


LOL those are fun to shoot too. :mrgreen:

Oh yeah as far as my recipe for exploding targets goes, I will never tell you my recipe because it's custom and secret, but I will tell you the basic tannerite formula.
1 part aluminum powder + 9 parts ammonium nitrate.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

> custom and secret


 = legal??????

Something to think about there bub, keep yourself out of trouble......


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

Of course it's legal. Why would I post something illegal? Just don't want to tell because I came up with the formula on my own.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Maser said:


> Of course it's legal. Why would I post something illegal? Just don't want to tell because I came up with the formula on my own.


Actually making ANY explosive without license or permit is ILLEGAL in most every state I know of............
Not to mention several federal statutes......


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

scooter said:


> Actually making ANY explosive without license or permit is ILLEGAL in most every state I know of............
> Not to mention several federal statutes......


He's 16, lives at home with mom and dad and has a girlfriend and a 2 month old kid. Who said he was responsible or smart?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Maser said:


> Just don't want to tell because I came up with the formula on my own.


riiiggghhhttt.......


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

sje0123 said:


> He's 16, lives at home with mom and dad and has a girlfriend and a 2 month old kid. Who said he was responsible or smart?


He is on probation too - I have seen this discussed before. He DEFINETLY should not be working on that stuff. And, while it every state is different, I would imagine that he isn't even supposed to touch a gun while on probation.


----------

